# George Enescu



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I wondered how many people have heard some pieces by this composer?


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

I have played both Rumanian Rhapsodies as a young orchestral player and have conducted #1. Fun music, good for pops concerts or for nationalistically-themed concerts. I confess that I know nothing else by Enescu.


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

I know that he composed an opera of the Oedipus Rex Tragedy, it even has a few copies available on cd. It was considered a masterpiece when it was written, now it has seemed to disappear unfortunately.


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Except maybe his 2d.and 3d.violin sonatas, his chamber is unknown: his octet, piano quartet,
cello sonata,the 2 SQ, very few have heard of them. Enescu was a complete and extraordinary musician; violinist,pianist,conductor,composer,violin teacher. And every one who knew him said he was an extraordinary human being,


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

last year I bought a CD dedicated to his compositions, performed by the "George Enescu" Bucharest Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir and conducted by Cristian Mandeal.

On the CD is:
Poème roumain, Symphonic Suite Op. 1
Vox maris, Symphonic Poem Op. 31
Voix de la nature - Nuages d'automne sur les forêts

It was an "impulse buy" and honestly I didn't know much about Enescu before that, but he is growing on me  Not least »Vox Maris« and »Voix de la Nature« are very interesting works, definitely worth listening to. (»Voix de la nature« seems to be so rare it's not even included in the wikipedia article, perhaps I should add it when I have time)


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

In fact I haven't heard many of his works, but I see here that he, luckily, is not completely forgotten. I personally know only these:

* Concertpiece for Viola and Piano: this one's great, very modern in atmosphere yet reminiscent of the past.
* Rapsodie Roumaine no.1 (I also have a mouth-organ & piano version)
* Violin Sonata no.3, 'Dans le caractere populaire roumain': folky, melancholic and really special. In a Balkans atmosphere, so somewhat closer to the heart  (Croatia and Romania aren't that far apart!)

And I like all of these!


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Try to find v.s.2 and 3 by Enescu with Lipatti. An anthological version; one of the most
moving violin and piano recordings of all time. It's a classic and never to be forgotten.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try to get it if I can.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

linz said:


> I know that he composed an opera of the Oedipus Rex Tragedy, it even has a few copies available on cd. It was considered a masterpiece when it was written, now it has seemed to disappear unfortunately.


You are talking about _Oedipe_, opera in four acts composed in 1936. It's a dense work.

I have a 1955 recording with an all french cast. Charles Bruck the Orchestre Philharmonique de la RTF.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I want to know more about this composer. What can the forum tell me of his symphonies?


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Try his 3 and 4. His works have very interesting Melodic content. A lot of turmoil with great resolve....Many seem to like Rozhdestvensky, I am very happy with Andreecu.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

robert said:


> Try his 3 and 4. His works have very interesting Melodic content. A lot of turmoil with great resolve....Many seem to like Rozhdestvensky, I am very happy with Andreecu.


I shall look into these suggestions, thanks.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

robert said:


> I am very happy with Andreecu.


So far, I am also. Rozhdestvensky (judging from his 1st symphony recording) doesn't seem to have to drive Andreecu has (in his 2nd symphony recording). I haven't done a direct comparison between the two, though.

The first symphony is more of a French late romantic style, which is well-done, but it isn't exactly what he was to become. The second symphony has a troubled feel to it, as a reaction to World War I, but still melodic and full of ideas.

Robert, is the 4th symphony a completion? I was only aware of three symphonies.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Manxfeeder said:


> So far, I am also. Rozhdestvensky (judging from his 1st symphony recording) doesn't seem to have to drive Andreecu has (in his 2nd symphony recording). I haven't done a direct comparison between the two, though.
> 
> The first symphony is more of a French late romantic style, which is well-done, but it isn't exactly what he was to become. The second symphony has a troubled feel to it, as a reaction to World War I, but still melodic and full of ideas.
> 
> Robert, is the 4th symphony a completion? I was only aware of three symphonies.


He actually wrote Five symphonies 4 and 5 are unfinished. But when he was young he wrote Four Study Symphonies. ..This disc shows his first mature symphony and his last study symphony...Should have listed four as a study....sorry....


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

I really have no Roz... Do not feel like I need too....BTW do you own his String Qts....I am curious....Anyone?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

He wrote a flute solo "Cantabile et Presto" which I did for an adjudication once. That's really how I learned of him first, not through the famous Romanian Rhapsody No. 1, that came later. So long ago...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Lisztfreak said:


> I wondered how many people have heard some pieces by this composer?


I like Foster's conducting of Symphonies, Suites, etc. (Erato, EMI, Claves). Chamber--Octet, Quintet w. Kremerata Baltica (Nonesuch), SQs w. Ad libitum (Naxos), Cello Sonatas w. Zank & Sulzen (Arte Nova). Piano-- Piano Suites, Sonatas, etc. w. Borac (Avie).


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I've recently heard Enescu's 3rd symphony on the radio and loved it! I've ordered the following 2 cds and if I really like them I'll follow up on Vaneyes recs:


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I revisited my Naxos recordings of the two Romanian Rhapsodies last night and enjoyed them immensely. Having heard quite a bit of Romanian folk music in my day (I have at least two CDs of this kind of music), I can surely say that Enescu's rendition of this idiom is very authentic. And the orchestration...clear but bold. Truly a master of this craft.

There are plenty of toe-tapping moments in the first rhapsody and the second is quite haunting with its slower development. I thought the second has a rather abrupt ending, but no matter...as a whole, I think it's a worthy work deserving of more attention.

I think I will order the symphonies soon.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> I want to know more about this composer. What can the forum tell me of his symphonies?


I don't know no. 1, but 2 and particularly 3 are masterpieces. I've been collecting the Mandeal cycle, and from what I've heard his no. 3 is the best of all of them (Rozhdestvensky is alright, but he tries to make it sound big, and it needs to sound _natural_ first). So yeah, look for Mandeal's recording of No. 3.



robert said:


> I really have no Roz... Do not feel like I need too....BTW do you own his String Qts....I am curious....Anyone?


I've got his string quartets, and they're just wonderful. He definitely had his own unique way with instrumentation, even when it was just strings, and his abilities shine through here. These are complex quartets, but very very rewarding to listen to.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I just took in Enescu's Piano Quintet and Piano Quartet today. My initial feelings are mixed. These are complex, dense works and not of immediate appeal to me from a "listening enjoyment" perspective. I do, however, hear quite a bit of genius in these works and Enescu has a certain fluidity of thought that is obvious. These are dark works, perhaps a bit too modernist for my tatse, but maybe they will grow on me.

There were echos of Bartok and, even more, Rozsa. Both of these composers were, of course, from Hungary, just over the border from Romania. Hmmm, since each of these composers, Enescu included, were so indebted to their regional folk music, I wonder if this accounts for a very similar "dark density" I hear in all of these composers. 

It's almost impossible to believe that Enescu is the same man that wrote these chamber works AND the Rhapsodies. Where do his symphonies reside? Closer to the ethnic bombast of the rhapsodies or the aloof austerity of the chamber works?

Having weighed the options, I've ordered symphonies 2 and 3 with Rozhdestvensky conducting.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> It's almost impossible to believe that Enescu is the same man that wrote these chamber works AND the Rhapsodies. Where do his symphonies reside? Closer to the ethnic bombast of the rhapsodies or the aloof austerity of the chamber works?


I think you'll like the symphonies better. They have more open textures than the chamber works, and the larger structures are more clear. They don't have ethnic bombast, per se, but you can hear hints of "ethnicity" sort of woven into the orchestral fabric. If I had to choose one or two composers the Enescu symphonies are most like, it would probably be Bruckner (vaguely) and Ravel, with hints of Sibelius. Bruckner because of the enormous structure (although none of the symphonies are longer than about 50 minutes) and Ravel because of the intensely lush and open sound (I for one tend to prefer Enescu's orchestration over even Ravel's). The symphonies have that stream-of-consciousness you heard in the chamber works, but strangely there's a tightly woven logic about it that is somehow reminiscent of Sibelius.

And somehow it's entirely his own sound.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The violin sonata #3 and the octet are great.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

science said:


> The violin sonata #3 and the octet are great.


Cool I can't wait to receive that cd in the mail!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I have taken in, as best I could, Symphonies 2 and 3 of Enescu. These are tough works, tougher than I expected. My initial feelings are mixed.

First of all, I think Enescu is a fairly original composer. I can hear in him a "my way" mentality that is the hallmark of so many composers that I love. He is an apt orchestrator. His use of choir in the final movement of the third was great and it reminded me quite a bit of Neptune from The Planets.

The lack of real melody in either work, though, made it hard for me to truly be dragged in. And both clock in at about an hour, so there are some real demands here.

"Dense" is the word that keeps coming to mind. I'm really going to have take in multiple listenings before these granitic, mysterious pieces can be comprehended. 

But again, these are original works. I am fascinated by Enecu's sound world and want to keep exploring.

I hear, by the way, a snippet of one of his Poème roumain on YouTube and enjoyed it immediately. Can any one recommend a good recording recording of the so-called Romanian Poems?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I attempted to dig his stuff some time ago. Started with his violin sonata. It was great work showing that he was truely master of this instrument capeable of writing really idiomatic music for it. Then I went to his symphonies. I didin't like any of them that much. I didin't listen to all of them though. I would say that he is attractive composer worth of hearing but personally I didn't fall in great love with his music. Perhaps one day I will declare myself as a fan but so far I just respect him.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Aramis said:


> I attempted to dig his stuff some time ago. Started with his violin sonata. It was great work showing that he was truely master of this instrument capeable of writing really idiomatic music for it. Then I went to his symphonies. I didin't like any of them that much. I didin't listen to all of them though. I would say that he is attractive composer worth of hearing but personally I didn't fall in great love with his music. Perhaps one day I will declare myself as a fan but so far I just respect him.


You should try listening again. YouTube has his symphonies readily available. It would be interesting to read your comments after a more recent listening.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

oisfetz said:


> And every one who knew him said he was an extraordinary human being,


Except Celibidache who said that Enescu's music was backfire and that he's a second rate composer, or something similar.

True, I'm from Romania (the country where Enescu was born) but to be honest, I haven't checked his stuff that much. The Poeme (composed at 16...) and the 2 Rhapsodies are quite lovely. I should start listening to his stuff, yeah


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have Enescu's piano quartets, perfomed by Tammuz Piano Quartet. Versatile pieces of music.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

I am a classical music newbie, but I like Enescu's chamber music quite a lot. His "Legende" for trumpet and piano is a beautiful short piece that sounds like it could have been written yesterday. I also like his Piano Sonata #3 and Violin Sonata #3.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

BPS said:


> I am a classical music newbie, but I like Enescu's chamber music quite a lot. His "Legende" for trumpet and piano is a beautiful short piece that sounds like it could have been written yesterday. I also like his Piano Sonata #3 and Violin Sonata #3.


Welcome to the discussion! What do you mean when you say work sounds like "it could have been written yesterday?"


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

The recordings of his 2d.and 3d. sonatas by him with Lipatti are alrerady legendary, and considered some of the best violin and piano of the 20Th.century.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Odnoposoff said:


> The recordings of his 2d.and 3d. sonatas by him with Lipatti are alrerady legendary, and considered some of the best violin and piano of the 20Th.century.


Yes, I've got a double-CD from Philips called "Enescu and Lipatti play Enescu and Lipatti." The lion's share of the works are Enescu's, and these two violin sonatas are included. Stunning.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Tapkaara.

Well, for classical music, I think it is extremely approachable. In fact, if you just listen to it without knowing anything, I suspect most people would assume it is jazz, not classical. And not period jazz from the twenties, but fairly contemporary jazz, with a mellow atmosphere and a fairly distinctive voice on the trumpet. Not exactly Miles Davis, but something. It really seems like an anachronism to me.

A listen is probably worth a thousand words...





I think it's a great piece of music.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Downloading the Piano Quartets now, the new release from Chandos by the Schubert Ensemble. The previews sounded very nice.









First time posting an image !?!


----------



## vasysm (Oct 27, 2011)

Some recordings with the man himself, as violonist, pianist or conductor, playing his own music, can be heard in streaming version here.


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Listening to his octet for strings now... One of my favorite chamber works of all time.

I honestly think that his octet is a top 10 quality piece of chamber music, I saw earlier that it's low on the list here on TC. I think this piece can EASILY go toe to toe with any Ravel or Debussy, my two other favorite chamber composers.


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been working my way through Rozhdestvensky's symphony cycle, starting with the third, and now the second. So far, I am enthralled with this music. Enescu's symphonic works do not have the obvious structure of a piece by Brahms. They seem very loosely put together, but there is an organic unity and flow to them, a form buried under the surface.

The second symphony is a marvelous work. It starts out sounding rather derivative of Strauss' Ein Heldenleben, but the resolute opening theme alternates with a more lyrical rhapsodic theme that pervades much of the movement. After a gentle slow movement, the scherzo begins with a menacing march rhythm in the background that comes to the fore in the explosive beginning of the finale. However the conclusion reached is totally different, cathartic music, unlike anything else I have heard.


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

BPS said:


> Downloading the Piano Quartets now, the new release from Chandos by the Schubert Ensemble. The previews sounded very nice.


This is great music, but a terrible recorded performance, I thought. The recording by Ian Hobson and associates on Albany records is light-years ahead, I feel.


----------

